# The kids and I built the bunny hutch...what do you think?



## buzymom13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hutch in place








Doors to make it easy to clean




   It's our first hutch and the kids did a great job!!!


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice job!   Give the kids a hug and find just the right bunny to call that home.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jul 19, 2010)

That is a very nice hutch!! Ya'll did a great job!


----------



## johny2hats (Aug 5, 2010)

nice


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 5, 2010)

nice one...I have the same one....


----------



## karl e. lutz the great (Aug 5, 2010)

Nicer than mine!


----------

